# nos for my ga16de



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

hey was up guys i have a 94 sentra with a ga16de in it and i wanna shot nos i just wanna know what kinda is available i jWT has one but does any body else make one? and if so who?let just let me know thanks guys


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Lots of companies do, just do a search. Dont go over a 50 shot or you will regret it


----------



## J98Sentra (Mar 15, 2003)

try nx .com they make a good kit


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

*Nos for ur engine*

hey i got a 98 gxe and i got The Zex Kit its the best one cause its not all ghetto like th others i run 55 shot and had it for 5 months no problem i say u get the Zex kit.ps what sux about nos is all the stuff u gotta buy after u get it like spark plugs bottle openr bottler heater purge kit nonsense but u can still use it fine with out that stuff


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

umm..... where do i start.. first of all.. you dont have to get all that stuff from other companies. but.. just running N20 "NOS" on the ga16without upgrading the fuel injectors and fuel system and putting best octain possible, well.. your kinda limited to what you can do.. Travis


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

It's NITROUS not NOS. NOS is a brand that makes NITROUS kits. N2O is NITROUS. LOL............  
Unless you plan on running more than a 100 shot you don't need to upgrade your fuel injectors or fuel system and 92 octane is all you need to run nitrous. Proper tuning will help your engine last longer like using colder plugs and retarding your timing a few degrees for every 50 shot.


----------

